# Hey whats this?  ' ' . . ' '



## buthus (Nov 28, 2007)

Collected a nice group of these this last weekend. Made me happy!  ...;P


----------



## froggyman (Nov 28, 2007)

looks kinda like a recluse


----------



## Frédérick (Nov 28, 2007)

it looks like, but i don't think it is...:?


----------



## Venom (Nov 28, 2007)

*Nice find!*

It's a recluse...just not L.reclusa. Could be L. blanda?

Is it biting you in pic #4?


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 28, 2007)

looks a LOT like Loxosceles to me. maybe not reclusa, like venom said, but the eye pattern and body shape/size screams loxo.


----------



## buthus (Nov 28, 2007)

Venom said:


> It's a recluse...just not L.reclusa. Could be L. blanda?
> 
> Is it biting you in pic #4?


SICARIIDAE checklist San Diego Co.  
source: http://www.sdnhm.org/research/entomology/sdspider.html 


> _
> Loxosceles deserta
> Loxosceles palma
> _



Nope not biting me. It got "frustrated" being manipulated for so long for the sake of photography.  It suddenly stopped running and started grooming and even laying down a couple fine strands of webbing.  Pic #4 ...it was actually cleaning its spinnerets ...sorta creeped me out cause it also started checking out the "ground" it was being forced to wander around on.   

Not easy collecting these.  They can squeeze into nothing and are incredibly sensitive to light.  I spotted many quick flashes of retreating legs as I scanned with my spot.  A LED light thats way less powerful and more towards UV seemed to work better, but they blend in to the environment so well, less light means you dont see the darn spiders.


----------



## tin man (Nov 28, 2007)

I don't know what it is, but if its relatred to recluse I wouldn't hold it if I were you.


----------



## buthus (Nov 28, 2007)

tin man said:


> I don't know what it is, but if its relatred to recluse I wouldn't hold it if I were you.


Monsterrrrrs! like on Halloween!  :evil: ..  ...:clap:


----------



## buthus (Nov 28, 2007)

Leg formulas of US species:*


> Loxosceles apachea fem 4213 male 2413
> Loxosceles arizonica fem 4213 male 2413
> *Loxosceles blanda fem 4213 male 2413
> Loxosceles deserta 2413 (both sexes)*
> ...


*Recluse Spiders and The Hobo Spider – In North America Dr. Robert Gale Breene III 

Ah-ha!  thats convenient! The most probable ID possibilities so happen to have different leg formulas.  
One died ...might be a mature female, Ill have to look ...either that and/or try and take a good calm and spread eagle shot of the biggest one with girlie palps.  Cause..it looks like measuring males wont answer squat.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 30, 2007)

DUDE!

did you find Lox!?

that is freaking rad!  i sort of remeber you were goign to go hunting with one of the new scabies or something?


totally has the eye pattern of Sicariidae!  that is awesome!

one down... ten to go? heh

congrats 


edit:

lol. i just got your title. nice. that is probably the slickest ascii art i have seen for the eye pattern


----------



## buthus (Nov 30, 2007)

buthus said:


> Leg formulas of US species:*
> 
> *Recluse Spiders and The Hobo Spider – In North America Dr. Robert Gale Breene III
> 
> ...


Darnit.. I had L.blanda stuck in me head from Venom's post (dammit Venom!  ) ...and this ID method would have worked (probably) if that was the possible comparison. But, L.palma and deserta have the same leg formula.  A microscope sex organ gander..probably the only way now.   :? 



> DUDE!
> 
> did you find Lox!?
> 
> ...


Looks like a pale version of a brown reclusa ..but thats about all the difference.  The violin is faded too.

one down ..looks like 11 to go?  But I want some of those S.American species too. ...and the ones in S.Africa are way different color/paternwise. I want some of those too!   

I bet this is L.deserta. We'll have to head down near Baja to collect L.palma.  


BTW.. "full report" now posted on the scabies board.


----------



## cacoseraph (Nov 30, 2007)

very cool. i forgot you went out there.  my brother went on a trip and saw some cool stuff. some big white bird of prey (falcon/hawk shape not owl shape) i think


----------



## 8+) (Dec 1, 2007)

cacoseraph said:


> lol. i just got your title. nice. that is probably the slickest ascii art i have seen for the eye pattern


HaHa, oh yeah, that's sweet!!!



Did you find any of these grouped together?


----------



## David_F (Dec 2, 2007)

buthus said:


> BTW.. "full report" now posted on the scabies board.


Can we get a full report of this spider here, please?


----------



## buthus (Dec 2, 2007)

David_F said:


> Can we get a full report of this spider here, please?


Haha..  well more of a "field report" sorta deal... so Ill do a cut n' paste ...
ok... here




> Did you find any of these grouped together?


Spotted many in pairs.  They seemed to hold their turf ...maybe a ft or so between each pair, but it would take some more observation to confirm that because the crevices are not easy to look into very deep  ..talking est. 1/8 -3/8'' space.  
BTW... spotted many with missing legs.  Couple of the ones I collected have missing legs also.  Hard living with comb-foots and other known spider snaggers.


----------

